# Solved: Is This a Good Deal for PS2?



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

My 16 year old son has been playing on a PS2 at a neighbor's house....so I know the game works...is it worth $100 to get the PS2, 3 controllers and 4 games?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Bump* Anyone know?


----------



## ShadowKnight (Apr 27, 2005)

Uh...where are you getting that deal!?! Or are you getting it from the neighbor?

A PS2 only has two controller ports (unless you get a multitap). And most games are 1-2 players, sometimes 4 (but only a handfull I think).

The next gen consoles are coming very soon. XBox 360 is coming in a few days, and PS3 spring 06. Though only avid gamers will be getting those (very expensive  ).

Actually if you think about it, yeah its a good deal overall. A new PS2 is $150.
A refurbished PS2 is $100. Refurbished w/ one game $109. (taken from Gamestop - PS2)

If you do get it...expect to buy more games (so more $ in the long run). Everyone wants more!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Shadow: From a neighbor....so it sounds like a good deal then! :up: I'm going to have the PS2 tomorrow night to make sure it works and to check out the four games...and one can never have enough extra controllers!  I too can't afford any new game system! My brother would be buying this for my son for an early Christmas present!  :up: Thanks for your reply!  By the way...are the newer PS2 games priced like games for Game Cube.....$20 to $50??


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Angel, that sounds like a great deal, but, do you know what the 4 games are? One you DON"T want him to have is "Grand Theft Auto". It sometimes comes free with ps2, but its very very rated R (almost X) and I would not let my son ever ever play it If your son likes skateboarding, any of the Tony Hawk games are a blast.....I play all of my sons with him. Check the ratings....maybe hide (or burn)anything that is rated "M"
My son told me just now, that there is an adapter you can buy to plug into the ps2 that will allow up to 8 players. So, you can use that 3rd controller and even more if you get the adapter.


----------



## ShadowKnight (Apr 27, 2005)

$49.99 is the highest they go. (unless they come with other stuff)

But im CHEAP!  So I go here to see what games dropped in price (in the last 30 days)Gamestop - PS2 Price Drops

Also, just because you have the controllers, the games might not allow them. Yes you can hook up 8 controllers, but I dont know of any game that allows 8 players. (on one system)

You might want to post the games just in case they might be a problem.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

It's a good deal for what you are getting, but be prepared to buy some new games and such.

ShadowKnight, nice avatar lol


----------



## ShadowKnight (Apr 27, 2005)

Thank you!
I drew it myself. (I thought my name was going to be above the avatars...oh well lol)

Again, you might want to post what games you are getting. Many people are blaming games. I might be missing something because I don't know what there talking about. I'm the opposite of what people are blaming "M" games for...and I started playing games when I was 5 and R movies at 9.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

HS: GTA is one he will not be getting...I know all about that one!  I won't know until later what games are included but will post them as soon as I know! 

Shadow: I'll check to be sure all the controllers can attach to the PS2! 

Smety: Thanks for the reply! 

One thing....you know those stores that sell second hand games...have you ever bought from one of them? They have some cheap prices on PS2 games here in town! Are they worth the risk of getting a $50 game for under $20 and some as low as $10???


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

best bet on the used games, is to look at the underside of the disk. If its scratched all to heck, avoid it. If it looks good then it should be fairly safe. Most places that sell the used games test the games to make sure they work before selling them, but it never hurts to be careful. You can find some of the best games in the bargain basement section as well 

Course you also get some real goose eggs!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> One thing....you know those stores that sell second hand games...have you ever bought from one of them? They have some cheap prices on PS2 games here in town! Are they worth the risk of getting a $50 game for under $20 and some as low as $10???


Angel, we've never bought second hand games before but they hold up so well that I wouldn't worry about the quality of the used ones. Maybe before you buy one, pop open the box and see if the disk looks very scratched because that is where you can have some problems with the quality.

If your son is dying to buy one of the New games, tell him to wait and not pay the $50, because they come down right away usually in about 2 months they drop to $40, then a little later $30, etc... Then, you can find that section at Target where they sell a whole bunch of them (all new) for $10


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

most greatest hits brand new in target / walmart and the like are no more than $20. Used are ok, as pointed out, just make sure they are not totally scratched.

And with the new PS3 / XBOX360 coming out / is out, I'm pretty sure I saw something about the games being $30 or less.

Don't forget to look at half.com, ebay and www.overstock.com I was able to get great games on there for cheap


----------



## Black Ice (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, it's a great deal. The only thing is, PS2s sometimes stop working after a few years - but if it's from a neighbor and stops working like a month later for some messed up reason go ahead adn bring it back to them ;-) Although there isn't a better place to buy it from.

And especially with 4 games and 4 controllers - although I highly recommend picking up a wireless Logitech Cordless Action controller, or if you're on a tight budget the Logitech Cordless Precision

It lasts over 300 hours, very, very simple, buttons are better, and best of all - cordless. You can be something like 100 feet away and it still works perfectly fine (This is for the Cordless Action, I know the Cordless Precision isn't as good but a little cheaper. I think it doesn't have the vibration or somethign on it?)

Anyways, about the controllers - You'll have to go to Google and search for them. I had links to the images but it says new users cannot hyperlink. Just do an image search for:

-Logitech Cordless Action
-Logitech Cordless Precision

The blue PS2 controller for the Logitech Cordless Precision is what I'm referring to, not those X-box Logitech controlllers that may pop up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If the PS2 gets a read error like the 2mil + that did, I'm sure, providing that it hasn't been in for repair, Sony will repair it for free.


----------



## ShadowKnight (Apr 27, 2005)

A friend's ps2 stoped working and they give him a new one. If the serial number is with the recall, then they will replace it.

Ive had mine about the time it came out, and ive never had a problem. 

Yes, scratches is the only thing you really need to worry about. Most places will have warrenties with their used games. Sometimes youll get only the CD (no box), sometimes no Instruction Booklet, and sometimes without either. So it depends if you want to go around and find it complete or not.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

100 dollars + 3 controllers+ 4 games... Thats a great deal... you wouldnt be able to get that second or even third hand in the retail industry. 

Make sure it comes with the memory cards too.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm not gonna read the whole thread but my personal opinion is to get a new one, He's 16 and will be quite annoyed if he gets a system and the new ones come out, since every1 is gonna be talkin about the new stuff. And make sure it comes with GTA ;D


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is GTA:SA still MO or back to R rated??


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

In US its AO or M, They have M versions back at store b/c they removed the mod.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I thought the mod was only for computer anyway . . .

Used games are fine, I buy 'em all the time.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Smety said:


> I thought the mod was only for computer anyway . . .
> 
> Used games are fine, I buy 'em all the time.


nope, ended up on the PS2 version as well


----------



## Black Ice (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, Rockstar Games (company made it) actually straight-up lied and said it was only available in the PC because they hacked the game, and it was not originally meant to be in it - just files and stuff that were there and were supposed to be inaccessable.

They lied, and after doing some string of random events in the PS2 you can see it. Maybe it's not so random, but that's what I've read... I haven't even played GTA:SA yet!


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

The most important thing for me with games is to make sure you know what you're buying, any gamer will tell you there is a huge difference between the best games and the worst. You can play the good ones for years and pick them up cheap if you know what to look for. Whenever I buy new games I look here:

Gamespot.com

They seem to know what they are talking about and although you can't buy you're games there at least you will Know if you're son will be bored of the game within 5 minutes before you waste any money.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Black Ice said:


> Yeah, Rockstar Games (company made it) actually straight-up lied and said it was only available in the PC because they hacked the game, and it was not originally meant to be in it - just files and stuff that were there and were supposed to be inaccessable.
> 
> They lied, and after doing some string of random events in the PS2 you can see it. Maybe it's not so random, but that's what I've read... I haven't even played GTA:SA yet!


You needed a code or mod for the PS2 version too.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Wow*!  Thanks for all the informative replies!! :up: 

My neighbor *might* go down to $75.....he also will give me a 90 day warranty if anything goes wrong with the PS2! :up: I'm pretty sure my brother will get this for my son...right now I'm on disability and don't have much spare money! I still haven't found out what the 4 games are that will come with it....with my luck GTA will be one of them! 

I think I will check into the prices and names of the used games here at a small shop in town. I know last year they had a PS1 with one controller for $30. My son has a PS1...but it doesn't work! Only shows up as a black screen with green flashes.....have no idea what that means...but no games work in it!

Again....*thanks*!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey, GTA is fine as long as he doesn't have a gameshark device 
And its mainly SA that has that excessive badness to it.


----------



## Black Ice (Nov 16, 2005)

well you pick up hookers and kill people in GTA. it's probably not something you want to give a kid under 13, i played vice city when i was 13 but i was pretty mature... it's the mindless killing that isn't good imo. so much blood and beheadings, for example - it wasn't even that fun to me. i'd go over to my friend's house and go on a rampage sometimes, see how long i could last when i had the country in so much turmoil the military was out looking for me - but other than that a really boring game to me!

can't believe people use it as an excuse to go out and kill people, then sue the company in court when bad parenting should be taking the blame.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

If the kid is 14 or above he is mature enough to play GTA.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Smety said:


> If the kid is 14 or above he is mature enough to play GTA.


Hey even some adults are not mature enough...

Teens? No way.

Side note: CSI: Miami is doing a show on Monday (or whatever day it usually shows the new ones on CBS) about video game voilence.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm gonna record it !


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: I don't like the NY version that much... but that's going of topic.  Make sure you get th right day though... there some channels playing repeats. You want the one on CBS


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

My son...who is 16....called that second hand store here in town...they want $250 for a *USED* PS2 with one controller!  Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy it brand new!  I think I'll talk my brother into getting the deal from my neighbor I talked about in this thread! :up: Thanks for the good advice all of you!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

btw 16 should b able to play SA if its included. If u dont want him to play it and you get the AO "M" version, sell it on ebay and make some $$.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

If he's 16 then he is fine to play GTA . . .


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

If I has a 16 year old I wouldn't let him play GTA. Way to much violence and hookers and good grief do they cuss! Very graphic for me. Use caution when getting it. If you do get the PS2 make sure the games with it is PS2 not PSone. Same with the controllers. I really dont think its a good deal with psone games or controllers, but thats just me. Do you have a EB games in town? They have new and used games for cheap and they have warrrenties on them. Check around and see if you do.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd get the GTA whether the child would b able to play or not (if the person was giving it in the package) just to sell it.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

If she sold it sure, but I wouldn't let him play it. Some adults aren't even mature enough to play it. (I know a few)


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi o.0: Don't worry...I don't plan on getting him GTA! I agree with you! :up: The games included will be PS2.....can PS1 games be played on a PS2? I'm quite content playing my "Mario Party" and "Donkey Kong" on my old Nintendo 64! 

There is an EBGames here in Port Huron....is that a place that sells new or used games or both? It's at our mall.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I think ps2 can play old and new, and ebgames sells old/new.
sad to hear theres adults who can't play GTA.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes PS2 can play both, but for 100.00 I think it should include PS2 games (thats just me tho) EB games is my fav place to hang out. They have everything there u can want. (Huge PC gamer here) Also keep in mind once PS3 comes out im sure there will be a drop in price for PS2. Of course i hear PS3 will be expensive. So who knows!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

> I'm quite content playing my "Mario Party" and "Donkey Kong" on my old Nintendo 64!


Try playing zelda! I love that game and for no other reason would I buy a N64


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Play Ocarina first  :up:


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

yea thats what I meant Zelda Ocarina of Time


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

So off base here a bit..socom navey seals...I just learnt how to play the first few levels without making a sound...now they have 3? (Maybe I need to get off the computer and back on my PS2 for a bit)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Which is why I say don't buy used/old consoles, itll only make u feel bad when the new one comes out, and since the new one is coming out soon I wouldn't really get this used Console deal, or atleast wait until new one comes out, they may have to drop PS2 prices on the retail market.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I would because the ps3 is going to be expensive..wait a year or so and it should come down in price..although he will probley want one when it comes out.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Exactly, any1 who has a PS2 is gonna want the PS3, and since PS3 is coming out getting a PS2 doesn't make sense to me. I usually buy/skip. I bought the n64, now i'm waiting for the revolution. IT gets too expensive otherwise


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

that is so true..they pop them out way to fast. I have a PS2 and i cant wait till ps3 comes out. I doubt ill get it for awhile tho. Ill wait till it comes down a bit, but thats me! = Þ By time i do get a ps3 i bet 4 will be out soon after!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

o.0: I think I might give Zelda a try..it's only $3 at the resale store! 

I'm hesitant on buying the PS2 from the neighbor...the games are all silly....all dragons and things medieval! My son isn't interested in those!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

^sell them on ebay, but the PS2.
What games (just list them by title).


----------



## Black Ice (Nov 16, 2005)

angelize56 said:


> o.0: I think I might give Zelda a try..it's only $3 at the resale store!
> 
> I'm hesitant on buying the PS2 from the neighbor...the games are all silly....all dragons and things medieval! My son isn't interested in those!


well if one of the games is "dynasty warriors" do not hesitate in buying it, your son will love it.

what games are they exactly?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

well if one of the games is "Final Fantasy" do not hesitate in buying it, your son will love it.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well I love rpg's. Im not into games like football, basketball, racing, etc
I love medieval type games (RPG)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm an RPG fan too but FPS is cool with me.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

pth^^ rpg!! lol is there anyway you can list the games for us?


----------



## Armless (Nov 26, 2005)

I think it is a good deal to buy the ps2 from your neighbor. The PS3 is going to be very expensive. I mean the XBOX 360 is like 700 something and I heard that every XBOX they sell microsoft is going to lose 100 something dollars. I would get a ps2 and get used games from gamestop and places like those. The used games are on average 10 dollars for one. Since your son enjoys it why not get him it before the ps2 becomes old.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

X-Box 360 is 400 dollars for the most expenisve package, not 700 . . .


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, I am 16 and I have owned and played the gta games from gta 3 to san andreas IMO alot of the stuff in GTA are talked about in and out of school and in the movies everyday. But, I dont think people should blame Rockstar for making the game, its the people that take it too seriously (or are crazy) that think they can do that kind of stuff in real life.

Anyway back to the console issue, again IMO I wouldnt buy a PS2 if you dont like the violence and just want to have PG rated fun I would buy a nintendo gamecube or upgrade your pc a bit (or alot) so it can play the newer pc games out there. They games have better graphics and for the most part have better replay ability.

P.S. Word of warning: If you do get RPGs for your son he will definitely get hooked on them and spend hours on end playing them. (just ask me a play about 10 hours a day)


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

again cant blame the makers of rpg's for that. "It's the people that take it to seriously..." If you like a cetain game and take it to seriously, you will have that problem.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

o.0 said:


> pth^^ rpg!! lol is there anyway you can list the games for us?


I believe


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

o.0 said:


> again cant blame the makers of rpg's for that. "It's the people that take it to seriously..." If you like a cetain game and take it to seriously, you will have that problem.


I have no problem with playing games for hours on end, I was more thinking about it from a parental point of view.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Smety said:


> X-Box 360 is 400 dollars for the most expenisve package, not 700 . . .


Ur eventually going to want to extend ur subscription, buy more games (prolly $55+ ea) buy more accessories etc.
That can easily jump the price to $650 and he just typed $700 b/c.


----------



## Armless (Nov 26, 2005)

I wasn't really sure about the price for an XBOX 360 in game stores, but people are selling them for about 700 dollar on EBAY. I heard it was pretty hard to get your hands on a 360.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

blame the hardcore gamers on that one... and the ones trying to sell on ebay...


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I heard that there was a bid for 1600 bucks on a XBox 360, talk about freakin retarded gamers . . . no lifes . . .


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey if i were rich and the stores in town wouldn't sell, i'd spend $1600, remember some of these people have $$, or they live alone in a house and dont have to support any1 and dont go on vacations.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Even if I was rich, I hate ebay so meh  lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont like it either xD


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Man i saw one on ebay today for 1500.00! Thats just nuts


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

The neighbor is really pressuring me into buying the system before tonight! 

By the way he lowered the price to $90...includes the PS2, RF switch, two controllers, two memory cards....no games now! What do you think...good deal still???

By the way...what year did PS2 come out?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

well I wouldnt (but thats just me) with the games are 1 thing. EB games used to sell used ps2 for like 59.99 although pawn shops are still selling them for 109. So i guess its just up to you. Me personally would not


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It came out in 2000. 90 bucks... no games... one extra controller and two memory cards... well maybe still a good deal, but then you will have to get some games


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I've seen much better deals now since they arent including games.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree. If they had the games with it maybe. If he goes down somemore id consider it, but not for 90.00


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I guess it's still a pretty good deal, but right after you get it (if you do) you will want to run to a used game place and pick out some sweet games!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

o.0 said:


> I agree. If they had the games with it maybe. If he goes down somemore id consider it, but not for 90.00


Consider that used ones are about $50-60 and memory cards (sony) is about $25 each (probably $20 second hand) and an extra controller about $10-15... that's already over $90.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure it's a good deal. Except he took away the games... why did he do that???

See if your used game place has any PS2 (or PS1) games. 

Btw... DEFINITELY check out Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Probably the best game in he Zelda series (so far-I'm waiting for Twilight Princess) and possibly ever made for N64. But Mario Kart rocks too.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry to go offtopic but "Jet Force Gemini" is the best N64 game, then ocarina then mario kart.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Consider that used ones are about $50-60 and memory cards (sony) is about $25 each (probably $20 second hand) and an extra controller about $10-15... that's already over $90.


Like i said. Thats just me. = Þ


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i kknow


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

I vaguely remember when Jet Force Gemeni was in stores. Never played it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Go get it


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Is it a rpg type?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I bought the PS2 and the gear mentioned for $100....he sold me 7 games for $40 on top of that....or he wouldn't sell me the PS2!  I'm going to trade the games in at our Game Stop for games my son likes.....that or try to make a profit somehow by selling them somewhere else. I'd list the 7 games but they are upstairs and my son isn't home..I can't go upstairs right now because of bad knees....I'll post the titles later. I just couldn't pass up the PS2....I tried to get the deal without the games...but the neighbor had a point...what was he going to do with them...and he already had a guy at work to buy it for the same price I paid. So....the PS2 works great and is in really nice condition...and my son is very happy!  Thanks for all the great advice! :up:


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well im glad but 40 dollars more then agreed? why did he keep changing prices?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Because thats merchanting.. you should know that rpg guy


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

He's a jerk! 

He's saving up to buy the Xbox 360. He *claims* a couple guys where he works offered him the $140 for the PS2 and games...so I guess I'll never know! 

Oh...my son wants GTA3!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL as far as blood the 3rds the worse. They had to lessen it for the other 2. The third you can pop limbs off xD.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I wasn't planning on ever buying that for him!  

I like the "Mario Party" games!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

If you are a nintendo fan why didn't you get him a nintendo xD ?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

well i wouldnt get GTA and i would of told him to sell it to the other guy(s) but thats me! If your happy with it I say who cares what we say! = Þ


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I didn't get nor do I plan on getting him GTA!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Nintendo lover  , shoulda just waited till next year and get the revolution IMO.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

man I miss mario world and mario 3 why cant they remake those games to a later version? Has anyone see final fantasy VII: Advert Children? I want to see it so bad. I know its been out awhile and I saw a trailor for it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I have the movie but I'm not gonna watch it until i fully play FFVII 

As for remakes, they may not remake it but it should be available for Revolution (nintendo idk if they've said the games on revolution download will have some if not any improvements)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Shame on you Neon.... that;s not even released here yet *wags finger* lol


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

final fantasy VII is great..my fav is final fantasy 8 tho because squall is so hot!!
but they had awesome graphics in there for me, but advert children they make cloud look pretty hot to (listen to me. Makes you think i judge by how hot the char. are!!) lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

HAve you played FFXI yet ?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I bought the game but never paid the fees to play..i need to tho. Is it worth it?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Two things.
 

BTW, the one I have is a fansubbed jap version, so i don't think i'm making any _americans_ mad


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

well i want to see it so bad and i cant wait till it comes here


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

o.0 said:


> I bought the game but never paid the fees to play..i need to tho. Is it worth it?


depends... it is time consuming in the latter part of the game. The lvling is much harder thann WoW where in WoW you get your player maxed within a month.

Also if you do have time to play it, then yes. Myself, i have been finding it hard to play it recently. I may end up stopping for a while.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I bought the game like right when it came out. Installed it and thats it. I need to play. im always buying more games before I finish what I already have. Have you played final fantasy X-2? I was so disappointed!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yeah but haven't finished it since i got FFXI... ><


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

well i wont tell u what happens, but be prepared to be disappointed! They need to make another one with Yuna an Tidas (Like they do with squall)..lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, certainly be interesting 

*off topic mode*....


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

You started it ^^ lol or maybe me?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You did with your FF talk about how hot Squall is... 

Which reminds me I have FF8 on the PC... should install it


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

lol well my opinon of how hot squall is should just be common knowlege. So Im helping people there. Dont u think?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

So yall think i should play FF8 next (once i finish ffv?)


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes! It is awesome. I think you should


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Alright...here are the games I got:

Def Jam: Fight for NY
Transformers 
Dead to Rights
Madden Football 2001
Wolverine's Revenge
Grandia
Metal Gear Solid 2

I guess I should try to sell those eh!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Forget trading them in at GameStop...they only want to give $3-$5 for each game...I paid closer to $6 for each!


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Transformers... sell that. 
Dead to rights... never heard of it.
Madden Football.. is he into football?
Wolverine's Revenge... is he into X-men
Grandia... never heard of it.
Metal Gear Solid 2... that's a fairly popular game. If he likes it, keep it.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

And speaking of Final Fantasy... I watched the first DVD and it was probably the weirdest thing I ever saw. Awesome. But really weird.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

ok, Metal Gear Solid 2 - awesome!
Dead to rights- pretty good game i liked it
and the rest im not into all those..never played xmen so domt know about that. 
But up to you. = Þ

====

Just did a google on the Grandia, that sounds pretty good part 2 is on pc? I want that game..I can add it to my list!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

try and get him hooked on final fantasy. LMAO.

Sell the games on ebay, if you can try and sell them all at once sometimes you can make an *evil* amount of money that way.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

You must be one of those selling xbox 360 on ebay for 2000.00^^ lol


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Keep Metal Gear Solid 2 for sure, that game and that series are AWESOME!

Sell the rest lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wish. I think of those people as evil -_- but given the chance I would too


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Most people would...Greed the american way! I mean I can understand a bit higher since they are so indemand, but this is crazy!

Thanks Tidus for turning on "Off topic mode" lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> Alright...here are the games I got:
> 
> Def Jam: Fight for NY
> Transformers
> ...


Def Jam is like wrestling, but with rappers in it. I'm not too sure if it's a *family* game, if you know what I mean. Plus it's fairly new.

Plus I th ink I have Wolverine's Revenge. It's like FF in a way (if it's the same game. I will check)


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well at least it sounds like three of the games are good as mentioned by several of you! :up: The rest I'll try to sell somewhere!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Grandia looks like it might be fun! :up:


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Two other questions....why don't all DVD's play on PS2....and...is it true that playing them too often will burn out the PS2 as my neighbor says???


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

The PS2 you buy will be locked to a region, and'll only play DVD's from that region (unless you modify it)
PS2's are noutroious for disk read errors, everybody i know with one has had problems, i don't think it's just from playing DVD's, they just wear out.

Have fun with the purchase


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

The PS2 you buy will be locked to a region, and'll only play DVD's from that region (unless you modify it)
PS2's are noutorious for disk read errors, everybody i know with one has had problems, i don't think it's just from playing DVD's, they just wear out.

Have fun with the purchase


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

angelize56 said:


> Grandia looks like it might be fun! :up:


I know i did a search on it and now im wanting to try it. I saw Grandia 2 for pc and it sounded awesome. Its on my list now. What dvd wont it play? I havent had any trouble with it playing dvd's, but then again I hardly use it for that (only to look at the speical features because i cant find my remote for my dvd player..lol)


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Michael: How do you "modify" the PS2??? The DVD's that won't play are fairly new and hardly played yet. 

Hi o.0: It won't play several of the "Family Guy" DVD's from the season one boxed set....same with several of the "Roseanne" DVD's. Let me know how you like Grandia 2!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I know im not michael but, turn on ps2 without anything in there. You should get an option


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Technically we can't say how to "mod" any game console here >.<


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There's no *technically* here neon 

Angel, ask your neighbour if they ever have to send the PS2 back to SONY. There was a major bug with the system where the lens was out of whack and ended up gettind Disk Errors. That may be why your dvds don't work.


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

My advice would be dont even try to open your PS2 unless someone in your family is technically inclined and has some idea to whats inside a PS2. Because if you dont know what your doing/ havent done any research about it, opening it up will firstly get the warranty voided and secondly there is a good chance the PS2 wont turn back on again if you tamper with it.

P.S. How long do the warranties last on a PS2?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

A year, but because of the lens fiasco, they were willing to repair for free, not including shipping there.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I didn't know modifying was illegal...but not to worry...I'm technically challenged anyways and don't do anything criminal!  I thought modifying meant adjusting something that was an option on the PS2.

Tidus: I'll ask!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

1-800-345-sony


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As far as i'm aware, it is illegal to mod your ps2 so it can play copied games and/or games that are not designed to work with the region code that is other than the current one.

The only country that i know that have voted on this and declare it legal is Austrialia.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did someone delete a post?


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Did someone delete a post?


Sorry about that I didnt want to start getting into modding stuff because arent we not supposed to talk about illegal stuff here?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

as long as you don't give out information on How-to's, then you're fine  We can discuss it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> as long as you don't give out information on How-to's, then you're fine  We can discuss it.


Modding is fun


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

A slight change of subject....you teens out there...what do you think of the unedited version of Eminem's new CD "Curtain Call" as a Christmas gift for a 16 year old?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

well, im no teen, but i hate rap. Had to put in my 2 cents you know = ))


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

well, i'm 15 but i wouldn't personally rush out and buy it.

if he's into that stuff then mabye, but Eminem you either like it or you don't


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

He's into Eminem....likes Mariah Carey....50 Cent....rap crap mostly!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Couldn't voice my opinion. Don't listen to it very much. (I do have a little 50cent/Kanye west for parties tho).


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

get him some linkin park, savage garden (personally because of the accent!! wooo) eveaneasance? (However u spell it) cold play is good. I love creed.


----------



## WindowsXp (Jul 27, 2005)

o.0 said:


> get him some linkin park, savage garden (personally because of the accent!! wooo) eveaneasance? (However u spell it) cold play is good. I love creed.


I am 15 going to be 16 on January 1st. I do listen to some rap, but I like rock also. As O.O mentioned coldplay and linkin park are awsome. 
For rap I would recommend 1.Paul Wall: People's Champ Cd, 2.The Dogg Pound: Dillenger and Young Gotti 2:the saga continues

Here is a link to The dogg pound cd I was talking about-

http://www.mp3.com/albums/20075011/summary.html

Question about the rap cds, didnt you say you wanted family oriented games and now your saying you want rap cds for your kid??? Even with edited versions of the cds they still get the message through.

Personally I dont like eminem very much anymore, I think I am starting to grow out of rap a little. But, to each his own.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

COLDPlAY WOOHOOO! yh they're great..

but if he's into RnB/Rap ect. eminem is a good choice!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I like pretty much all music (i can't say I'm a fan of new spanish music or american rap etc).
Mainly lately I've been listening to J-Pop, American Christmas music, and Classic Rock.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I listen to a lot of Rap, and if he likes Eminem, he will like the CD, especially since it has apperances with 50 Cent in it


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Did any of you catch the Eminem half hour special about "Curtain Call" on MTV? I see the CD has a lot of old songs on it...three new ones....I like "When I'm Gone"! :up:

About 50 Cent....my son has everyone of his CD's including mix tapes....but he doesn't have the movie soundtrack to "Get Rich or Die Try'n"...does anyone have that??


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't have the movie soundtrack, but the soundtrack I know will include all/mostly brand spankin' new songs on it, so he would like that also . . .


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Eminem should be ok for a 16yo. The only bad music Eminem was his early stuff. But I like his new stuff.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well the only Eminem I heard was probley his early stuff. Talking about killing his wife and stuff. (One of the reasons I hate rap) All you hear anymore is sex, drugs and murder. Why sing about it when you can look in a newspaper?


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I will admit there is a lot of rap like that, but it's not all like that mate! And that's no reason to hate rap!

Try people like Jurassic 5 and The Roots, you may like them


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

hey i like shaggy. Does that count?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

You like the older stuff...I like Shaggy's "Angel"! :up:


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I like "it wasnt me"

Does anyone know that song where it has kids singing in parts? I cant remember that song for the life of me. Does anyone know?? I want to get that. I like "Angel" too.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hard Knock Life? Kinda sounds like Seasme Street type?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

hm..Im not sure. I dont think thats the song im wanting..let me check Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

its the same tune that was in Austin Powers: GoldMember where Dr. Evil was rapping in jail


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

No i dont think so. This song is a little bit newer. Man I cant remember!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Welcome back by mace has kids singing.. i think
I like angel and it wasn't me.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Nope not it


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I like Shaggy haha, but he's a little . . . more reggae than rap


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I agree, more reggae than rap. :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

o.0 said:


> No i dont think so. This song is a little bit newer. Man I cant remember!


any clue to the artist?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

nooo = ( its like on the tip of my tongue, but I cant remember. Thanks for trying tho.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

the year at least?


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

lol..hm Does that give you an hint?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You never know


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Well thanks anyway for your help. Man I wish I could remember.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Another question! Kmart has the Game Cube with two controllers and Mario Party 7 for $99.99....my brother already has Game Cube for my nephew but it's looking beat up....wouldn't it be better to buy this offer at Kmart than just buy Mario Party 7 alone??


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

: Is it a Shaggy song or did you change the subject?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I wouldn't buy mario party or gamecube. I'd wait until the revolution. It'll play gamecube games + all other nintendo console games.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

angelize56 said:


> : Is it a Shaggy song or did you change the subject?


Changed subject. Sorry


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

: Would it be Eminem's "Like Toy Soldiers"...that has kids singing in it....they sing "step by step....heart to heart...left right left....we all fall down!"


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Nope not it. Thanks for trying though. It's just so annoying when you ought to know something. lol


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Can you remember what genre of music it was in?


----------



## Michelli (Jan 30, 2005)

Angel, the GTA series really isn't all that bad. If you played it for 5 minutes you'd probably have a much different oppinion about it, but it all comes back to how impressinable and mature your son is. I'm 15, I've played GTA right from GTA1 through to GTA Vice city, and I'm getting GTA:SA this christmas, played it a couple times at a friends joint, and fell in love with it. If your son is as mature as most other people his age, it really shouldn't make as much of an impact that the media and other sources of information make it out to be. I'd say, if he really wants GTA:3, make him save up for it himself, he can buy it with his own money, and pass judgement on the game after you see his reaction to it and the impact it makes on his behaviou(sitting at on the couch playing video games doesn't count as a change in behaviour, that's what happens when ever a new game is boughtXD)


----------



## Boomba (Dec 16, 2005)

hotskates said:


> Angel, that sounds like a great deal, but, do you know what the 4 games are? One you DON"T want him to have is "Grand Theft Auto". It sometimes comes free with ps2, but its very very rated R (almost X) and I would not let my son ever ever play it If your son likes skateboarding, any of the Tony Hawk games are a blast.....I play all of my sons with him. Check the ratings....maybe hide (or burn)anything that is rated "M"
> My son told me just now, that there is an adapter you can buy to plug into the ps2 that will allow up to 8 players. So, you can use that 3rd controller and even more if you get the adapter.


Sorry for quoting an old post, but I'd like to point out that GTA games are only M or MA. They are not rated R and they are not really that bad... I really enjoy the game and I'm 15. My parents have no problems with me playing it


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm 15 and personally find San Andreas to have a really nice, deep storyline.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Said from 15 year olds..lol Im 27 and I would never (if I had any) let my kids play it. At 15 (no offense) i thought I was mature to. Boy was I wrong!Anyway they cuss, has graphic blood to name just a couple. I mean yes ive played it and own the game, but I would never let kids play it. Just me tho. lol and Angel,i remember listening to it and thinking it kind of sounded like shaggy. the main singer not reggae one. Any ideas?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Guess you wouldn't like warriors either hehe.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

warriors? a game called warriors?


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard of it, never played it, made by Rockstar (same company that makes GTA)

GTA is fine as long as your son is mature, you have to start giving teens more credit, just because we are young, doesn't meen we are stupid . . .


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I am not saying that some teens arent mature enough. That they will play then decide to go out and steal cars, etc. I am saying for example, that if my kid didnt get grossed out over blood, etc that that does not mean to take them and openly show them a stab womb does it? Maybe a bad example. Maybe you can understand what I am saying.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Nah that's fine, I understand and respect that. I guess if I was a parent I would have second thoughts about letting my kid play GTA also . . .


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Good thing I won't be a parent anytime soon


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Exactly lol


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

well im not a parent either, but you dont have to have kids to have morals. = ))


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> Another question! Kmart has the Game Cube with two controllers and Mario Party 7 for $99.99....my brother already has Game Cube for my nephew but it's looking beat up....wouldn't it be better to buy this offer at Kmart than just buy Mario Party 7 alone??


i would stick with the older one. It may look beaten up, but if it still works, then it will be ok


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I've been reading all the replies about GTA....hmmm....yes my son is very mature...I still hesitate to buy him any of the GTA games...he wants SA...but he'll just find someone else to buy it for him out of his Christmas money if I don't!  By the way...I bought him Mario Party 7 for Christmas....so I can play it too!   We both actually love playing the Mario Party games...but he beats me nine times out of ten!  


o.O said:


> well im not a parent either, but you dont have to have kids to have morals. = ))


:up: Very true!!! 

Tidus: Kmart sold out of that deal before I could get it anyways!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Man my nieces they have a gamecube and I was playing sonic on it with the chia? gardens? I loved that game


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> I've been reading all the replies about GTA....hmmm....yes my son is very mature...I still hesitate to buy him any of the GTA games...he wants SA...but he'll just find someone else to buy it for him out of his Christmas money if I don't!  By the way...I bought him Mario Party 7 for Christmas....so I can play it too!   We both actually love playing the Mario Party games...but he beats me nine times out of ten!
> 
> :up: Very true!!!
> 
> Tidus: Kmart sold out of that deal before I could get it anyways!


oh well... At least you have fun with the game though 

As for GTA: SA there are a lot of cursing too so be cautious, and if you end up deciding to let him have the game, at least buy a new copy from the stores since the original one are still out there (the ones with the 'Hot Coffee' Mod)


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I still think the SA story was pretty well thought out, despite the other stuff that makes people bash the game.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Tidus: What's the 'Hot Coffee' Mod?

I got a game for myself for my son's Game Cube....."Luigi's Mansion".....won't know what it's like until Christmas when I unwrap it for myself! It looks fun though!  

Is "Animal Crossings" for Game Cube any fun?? Is it a game for teens or little kids?? It's on sale too right now.

By the way....Kmart does do a raincheck on that MarioParty 7 Bonus Set....:up:....$99.99 is a good price since the Mario game alone is $49.99....the bonus set includes the Mario 7 game, two controllers and a Game Cube....so....I got a raincheck just in case!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Search TSG to find out Angel


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Animal Crossing is actually a really fun game, but if your kids one of those "im too old, too cool" types, not that its a bad thing at all, but if he is, he prolly wont like it. But it is a very fun kid if he likes all sorts of games and stuff


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL I can't beleive some1 doesnt know about hot coffee. It's been on national news, all over the internet.. etc. Why GTA was taken off the market for a new version.

Animal Crossing is cool.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Smety: My son is 16 but he loves to play the Mario Parfty games...so you think he'd like "Animal Crossings"?

Tidus: Too lazy!  



Michelli said:


> Angel, the GTA series really isn't all that bad.


Thanks Michelli....I think my son would be mature enough to handle it...as long as someone else buys it for him!  

iX: *Raises Hand*.....Never heard of that is why I asked!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Animal Crossing:

Product Description
Build a community like no other in this one-of-kind game that's been a sensation in Japan. In Animal Crossing, you'll venture into a charming world teeming with colorful characters living in time with an actual 24-hour clock. You'll get a job, buy and furnish a house, and begin to interact extensively with your intriguing new neighbors. You'll help them with their many tasks, visit their homes and build warm relationships. A masterpiece of balanced gameplay, Animal Crossing deftly promotes both friendly competition and big-hearted cooperation at the same time. Over time, the many activities fuse to create a fascinating community experience. You'll yearn to return again and again to Animal Crossing!

sounds fun!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

The DS one I've heard is/will be even cooler, being worldwide ya'know.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds a bit like The Sims for Animals...


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

angelize56 said:


> Smety: My son is 16 but he loves to play the Mario Parfty games...so you think he'd like "Animal Crossings"?


Then he will love Animal Crossing


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Not so much the sims. Kinda, but not so much.
Neat thing is visiting other's communities.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

me said:


> You'll get a job, buy and furnish a house, and begin to interact extensively with your intriguing new neighbors. You'll help them with their many tasks, visit their homes and build warm relationships.


Yup, sounds like Sims to me


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Turns out my nephew has "Animal Crossings" and wants to trade that (Game Cube game) for my son's PS2 "Metal Gear"......"Animal" is on sale at Kmart for $14.99....I know "Metal" costs much more...should I let them trade the games??

Tidus & Smety: Thanks!  "Animal Crossing" does sound like fun!


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmmmm I don't know about that. Metal Gear Solid is a VERY fun game . . . I guess it's really up to what your son would like to do


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Metal gear solid, I think he would like this game better. Very cool!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL I wouldn't trade. I'd just buy the new game. It'd be a ripoff.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Yea metal gear solid is such a way better game (although ive never played animal crossing)


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I bought "Luigi's Mansion" and played it last night...I love it....BUT....I'm stuck trying to beat the oversized baby!!


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi everyone I hope you don't mind me sticking my 2c in at this point.

First of all don't get rid of Metal Gear, IMO it's a really good game. If your son doesn't like it then sure swap it but at least give him the chance to play it.

Where do we start on GTA, well the best way to look at it is to compare it to things you already know about. So would you be happy to let your son watch films like Reservoir Dogs or Pulp Fiction? Films where graphic violence is portrayed in a realistic manner. They are both very good films, but they use graphic and realistic violence to achieve it. For most people this is not an issue and after watching films like this they go about there lives in a normal fashion, they are more likely to help a little old lady cross the street than rob then for example. Some people we know are different but I've never been convinced by any evidence put in front off me that games, music or films make people have psychological problems no mater how much they like to blame horrendous crimes on them. My view is that people already have psychological issues in the first place and games like GTA just inspire them. They would only get there inspiration from somewhere else anyway if these forms of media didn't exist. I'm sure your son will be fine playing these games it just depends whether or not you are comfortable as a parent allowing him to do so. 
The coffee mod bit, well how can I put it hmm,
In GTA San Andreas you can pick up girlfriends and date them. They help you on your mission so for example you can date a Cop so when you get busted you avoid the fine and your weapons don't get confiscated. GTA is a realistic game so the dates start off by maybe going to a bar or getting something to eat or whatever, however once the relationship reaches a certain point there is a need to "go a bit further" if you know what I mean. Without the mod the player get the pleasure of listening to it but can't see anything. I've never actually used the mod but in my understanding you get to see everything too. You can even give the girl of your dreams gifts, for example if you visit a petrol station you can find a bunch of flowers. Please don't ask about the other gifts though, if you really want to know then in the game go to any police station and look in the toilets. I would make sure you son is not present at the time though as it could be embarrassing


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Heh heh the toilet gag 

Ever looked in the small city in the very corner of the game (with the helipad and boat training) 

Yah I'd go figure that out when no1's around.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Fizban: Thanks for the detailed info on GTA!  Like I said...someone else can buy it for my son...not me!  I just know he's going to love the Mario Party 7!   And yes...I'm making him hold on to Metal Gear and Grandia!  

You guys and gals have been most helpful!!  Thanks and Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

No problem anytime! And a Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Merry Christmas Smety and to everyone in this thread!  

I'm on level two of "Luigi's Mansion"..... It's a really fun game!!!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't know what you're talking about iX!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

What am I talking about


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Merry Christmas ! 

iX:  

"Luigi's Mansion" is just getting more and nore fun!  But my fingers hurt from vacuuming up all those ghosts!   I got a good deal at Game Stop....a Game Cube controller, memory card, 10 game case and two extenders for $19.99....got it for my son for Christmas....


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

$100 for a DS with Mario Kart DS sound good?
I think it does since it is from a friend so no shipping and the DS is in fine condition. Anything I should worry about (i trust him but still, some things he may not even notice).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds good. test it first though to make sure its not broken.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I play on it all the time lol. He lets me borrow it.
I guess I'll go round up the money and get it before it is too late. Thinking of a good game to go with it. Mario and Luigi he says I should get since it has good ratings.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Final Fantasy Tactics too  Better than PS version


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I know I should 
Is there a storyline or is it all fighting???


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

no clue i haven't actually played it yet ><


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I love my "Luigi's Mansion" still!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Happy new year everyone! btw, my niece has that game and i've played it a bit seems like fun.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

OoOoOh!
I'm playin BF2 now that I've fixed up my computer w/ new parts.
Next comes GTA:SA because I've heard that game is unbeleivable with the graphics turned up.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Happy New Year  and everyone else! 

Getting almost to level 4 now in "Luigi's Mansion"! 

iX: My son is still hoping to get GTA:SA......I don't know!!!!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Actually. I wouldn't tell anyone to get it for PS2 after I've seen the way it was meant to be played. On PC!
(draw distance on PS2 is bad and it lags).


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Should I tell him not to have anyone get it for him then you think??? He's currently playing GTA 3 he got for Christmas!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

If you have a good gaming PC (256 mb video ram is a must along with 1GB PC ram).

If you dont have a good gaming PC then get it for playstation. it's still worth playing.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm on dial-up....S L O W


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Eeek, I remember my dial-up days, it was HORRIBLE!!! Finally im happy with ma nice T1 speed


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, i only know 2 people who have DialUp. Everyone just decided to pay the extra $5 in my city.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

My son has been getting error messages while playing his new GTA 3....I hope it's the game and not the PS2 I got from my neighbor!!  Bad thing..he lost the receipt for the game...so they won't exchange it!  So now I have to wonder if it's the game or the PS2...

I'm now in level 4 in "Luigi's Mansion"!  Very addicitve!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Umm. Odd. I haven't seen any PS2 errors. I don't own one but none of my friend's have been like "my PS2 is giving errors!"


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Here you go! 

http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/hardware/ps2.ars


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

My son took back the GTA 3 and got a new one....he hasn't seen any errors yet! :up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: sweet


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks Tidus!  Last night he hooked up some extra bass speakers to his CD player and blew something out in the wiring!  My neighbor tried to look at it...said it was some part inside...but he'd have to remove wires off a circuit board to open the CD player all the way and doesn't want to risk ruining anything plus he doesn't have a soldering gun!  You think it would cost much to get it fixed somewhere here in town. It's way past warranty...cost $129 brand new....kids!

I'm on the final battle in "Luigi's Mansion" with Bowser and Theresa!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

It's not Theresa...it's King Terasa!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Great job on Luigi game :up:

It's possible that a repair shop can fix it, but it cost near enough to a new one.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Tidus!  What kind of repair shop do I take it to??? Would they give me an estimate first??

Bowser is giving me a hard time killing him!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

any electronic shop should do it.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks again!


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

That's a great deal!!  BUY BUY BUY!

Wish someone was selling it that cheap where I live...

just a side note: Grand Theft Auto is a fine game to play (if he is over 13, i started playing around 13), unlike someone said. just make sure you know your son knows not to do what they do in the game in real life & make sure he has common sense/knows the differnce between right and wrong, etc.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey angel did you see my post about a kid getting an epliletic (sp) fit while playing a violent video game?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IDK, that's sad. I can see flashing lights and nothing happens to me.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

can happen to anyone at anytime

Serach for Resident Evil and search under post made by Tidus4Yuna and you should find the thread.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I saw that Tidus...I typed out a nice reply....and it decided to post right at the exact moment TSG started it's daily back-up!  Gone forever! I did say that the games do have warnings about the potential for seizures...and that I think the kid might have been playing the game just a little longer than his parents stated!  I see lawsuit written here!  Not to mention the game said for ages 15 or older....wasn't he 13 if I recall right?? 

bkatz: We did buy the PS2 and my 16 year old son is loving it!   And yes...he knows right from wrong...he has morals...good common sense...he wouldn't use the game as an excuse to go carjack or murder someone! 

Tidus: I called 3 repair shops here in town....each wants $20 to diagnose the CD problem....they all would take the $20 off the estimated repair cost if I decided to have it repaired! Do you think I should do that for a $109 CD player....what if it costs $50 or more to repair!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

depends on age... i would replace it. It sounds like more expensive to fix then to replace


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi Tidus.....I think maybe my son can use the one he borrowed from a friend until maybe he gets a new one for his birthday in July! 

Whoever it was that told me about "Zelda".....was it you .....my son traded one of the sillier PS2 games for it for his GameCube...I love it!!   I guess I should let my son play it too though!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

yeaa zelda is awesome. I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Which reminds me, I'm going to play windwaker now.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi ....I had your name backwards!   If you've played the game...I'm stuck!!   How do you retrieve his sword when he is blasted from the ship to the island??? I've been to the top...killed the little bugger with the searchlights...where do you go next?? 

Have fun with Windwaker....whatever that is!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Your playing zelda ocrania (spelling?) of time? I dont remember any searchlights...Or him being on a ship. Ill google it for you tho


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks !


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

By the way....my son has the game at a friend's right now...I think it might just be the "Legend of Zelda"???


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

This game starts out with a boy getting a green suit....then rescuing some girl from the jungle who is a pirate...then he boards her pirate ship...gets blasted by cannon to an island where his sword falls...he has to go find the sword...sound familiar??


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

That's windwaker for gamecube


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

no thats not the zelda im talking about. Ill google it right now before i forget (again)..lol

Yes that's windwaker. I hope this helps.

"This is not too hard of a mission. Your main goal is to get to your sister
located on the main tower. But in order to do that you must take out the
three searchlights. Go to the top of the halls and kill the guards. Now look 
for a circular room that has two Moblins in it ready to fight. Either make
a run for or try to kill them off. 

-When you get outside crawl up against the wall and slowly move across to get
to the main tower and get your sword. Yeah! But with that prize comes a bad 
thing. (But still not too bad) Your first mini-boss"

Hope you know what they are talking about. I've never played this one. Good Luck!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

That's the right Zelda !  But I can't seem to find the way up to the two remaining halls to kill the guards!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok i googled again and this one is a little more detailed. Sometimes when people write walkthroughs they forget to add how to get to places!..lol Hope it helps you out.

"From where you start, head up the steps to the first area where the yellow 
spotlights are. Collect the rupees there without being seen, then grab the 
barrel along the side. Move along with the barrel above you, stopping in your 
tracks when a spotlight comes by. Head all the way up the steps to the top 
area. Now that it's safe to lose the barrel, take it off and head forward to 
a hall. Head right and through that door into the next room.

In this room, swing across via the rope, open the chest to get the Map. Drop 
down to the first floor below, then step on a switch surrounded by barrels to 
open the cell door. Enter there and open the chest to get a Piece of Heart! 
Now, go down the hall to the right and purposely get caught by the guards, so 
they put you in jail. In the jail, get onto the bookcase and throw the pot 
away to reveal a hole to crawl through. Go through to freedom, then run to 
the next room.

From this empty chest, jump across with the rope and enter the room to the 
left. Outside, head left and talk to Tetra (press A). Then, climb up the 
ladder. Throw the pot with 2 sticks in it, then take a stick and defeat the 
enemy with it, sending the first set of spotlights straight upward. Next, go 
north (up on the map) and drop to the lower ledge. Go straight and up the 
ladder ahead, then repeat the process there to clear the second set of 
spotlights.

Now, climb back down the ladder and follow the path down to the lower level. 
This time, head left along the corridor and enter that room. Go forward and 
open the chest to get the Compass. Jump across by swinging on the rope, then 
enter the next room. Out there again, go ahead and to the left. Follow the 
path to a ladder; climb it to reach the final set of spotlights. Defeat the 
enemy like the others, and the threat of being captured by the lights is 
eliminated!

From here, head back down the ladder and path to the hallway. This time, 
enter the room you haven't entered before. Jump across with the rope and 
enter the following chamber. Go forward to the end, then head left. You'll 
see a crate on the ledge; push it off to the area below. Drop down and push 
the crate under the ladder, for easy access to this area in case you get lost 
again. After that, climb back up and enter the next room.

You will find that this next room is heavily guarded by those Bokoblins, and 
they will throw you in jail if they spot you. Grab the barrel to the left and 
use it to hide yourself when needed by staying still. Make your way to the 
steps at the other end of the room. When you get there, enter that room atop 
the steps. Outside, head up the stairs and take cover in the barrel at the 
top.

Once you get up the hill to the left of the enemy, you'll be safe. Continue 
until you reach a gap. At that point, get against the wall and hold A to 
sidle against it. Go along the narrow path to the other side, then continue 
and do it again at the next gap. Head up the steps and you will find the 
Hero's Sword again! However, spikes will emerge and you will engage in 
battle. Defeat the guard and go through the giant doors into the tower. It 
may seem to be a happy reunion with Aryll here, but not for long. The giant 
bird will return and take Link away! He will show Link to an evil man on a 
ledge before throwing you off into the waters below!

Though all may seem lost here, too, a boat comes to your rescue outside the 
fortress. It's a talking boat nonetheless, named the King of Red Lions. It 
will explain the situation with that evil man to you, then mentions that it 
needs a sail in order to get anywhere. The boat has taken you to Windfall 
Island, where you can buy one, so after the scene is over, go around the 
corner and enter the island."


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Much better detail!  Thanks ....copying the info now...to go play afterwards!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

By the way ....do you have the link where you got that info from?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Best game guides from gamefaqs.com


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

no I don't, but ill see if I can find it again!


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

ok here's the link.

http://faqs.ign.com/articles/391/391645p1.html

good luck!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thats' the same spot i'm at


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

is it same graphics as OOT?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

3d ish... not bad though


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks again!  Still having trouble getting to all the searchlights.....


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

hm..The walkthrough doesn't help with finding them? I haven't played before so im going blind here..lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I will fire up my GC again and play it.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't wait till march!!!!!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi ....what's bad is my printer is out of ink and it costs as much as the printer to buy the ink!   It takes forever to go back and forth from your notes to the game...but eventually I'll conquer that part of the game!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah, candy and I had a convo about that. We find it easier to either get a new printer which comes with ink, in my case I got an HP-PSC 1510 which came with ink and hasn't run out in like 4 months after a good amount of use (color and all).


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

EPSON Stylus C86 Series here!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

It was really to the point of every ink replacement cost $60 and the printer only cost like $40 more. After all these years we decided to get a new one. At this rate it looks like there will be a new printer once ever 3-4 years heh.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I got mine for Christmas from my brother....but I ran off a newsletter to enclose in my Christmas cards...only 21 of them....but I didn't notice it was dark green text....so now there is no black ink left and low on other colors! This has the four separate color cartridges!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh, my printer only uses 2 cartridges. It is highly efficient too I'm so happy. I have to give TSG and cnet thanx for helping me find the best one for me.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I called Kmart tonight about the Mario Party 7 Bundle Pack I've had a raincheck for since the 21st of December. They aren't getting any more in...so for the $99.99 they gave my son a new GameCube....one extra wireless controller....and since no Mario Party 7 they gave him NBA Live 2006.....they gave my son his choice of games. Bad thing was I wanted him to buy Donkey Konga 2 as part of the bundle pack.....but he messed up and switched the games...NBA should have been for PS2 and Donkey for GameCube.....he forgot....so both games were for GameCube. SO....he took back NBA Live 2006 which cost $29.99 and they let him do an equal trade on it for a $49.99 game "50 Cent Bulletproof" for PS2! Is that a bad game???  Nice to trade for a higher priced game like that though! :up:


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Arghhh!!! Grrrrr!!!!  The 50 Cent game doesn't work! It won't even read the disc on the PS2.  I hope I can get it exchanged as it was the last one in the store and the electronics manager didn't make out a receipt for it! He has to do something about it as it was now part of the GameCube bundle pack. Hopefully just get a comparably priced game. My son of course is really upset about the game not working...divine intervention perhaps?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh....the rest of his PS2 games are working fine!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

My son had a neighbor clean the game....it works now! :up: Question...will it keep working? Why would it be needing cleaning fresh out of a new package?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IDK. It may be because they gave it to him and it was a refurb and thats why they gave it for less. Foul play? IDK. Just one of my pesamistic thoughts.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

He didn't actually get it for less...the guy was trying to be nice as there was no other good choice to exchange the NBA 2006 with....it was still marked $49.99 and still in the original wrapper....but yeah...that was my first thought too!   After seeing parts of the "50 Cent" game...I wish he'd stuck with the "NBA Live 2006"!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I finally got the sword back and moved on to another part of the game! :up: 

A question for someone who knows...when you clean a game for PS2 with rubbing alcohol...can you overdo it.....can you do it any time the game acts up? My son's 50 Cent game has been fine since the first alcohol cleansing! :up:


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

I think you can over do it. My dad loves that stuff and his games just seem to get worse.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah, I wouldn't over use the rubbing alcohol. 
Also. Idv liked the nba better than the 50 cent, even tho I dont like them either very much.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi  and iX! 

My son has already finished the 50 cent game...he could have had so much more fun and a longer playing time with the NBA game! Oh well...his choice! 

Now I have to go find the sail in Zelda! 

I'll make sure my son doesn't overdo the alcohol cleansing then!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

My mistake....he used the alcohol to clean off the PS2 lens...not the game!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

HELP!  I'm stuck in Hyrule's Castle....how the heck do you arrange the blocks to get the triforce symbol on the floor to open up to get to the sword! I've tried every way.....except obviously the correct way!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> HELP!  I'm stuck in Hyrule's Castle....how the heck do you arrange the blocks to get the triforce symbol on the floor to open up to get to the sword! I've tried every way.....except obviously the correct way!


I can't picture you stuck in Hyrule's castle Angel The only games I play on my computer are spider solitaire and Snood I don't go for the complicated ones.......too frustrating


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm stuck HS!  I think I may have solved the problem though...I've been trying to align the triangles on the dark triangles on the floor...I think it might be to align them on the lighter triangles!  I'll let you know later....I'm headed to lay down...have a nasty URI! See you after AI tonight...oh wait....you can't see it until three hours after I do!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> See you after AI tonight...oh wait....
> *you can't see it until three hours after I do!*


Ouch.... I can't wait to see what Taylor sings tonight:up:


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I got through the Hyrule Castle...it *was* putting the triangles on the light colored triangles! Killed all the castle guards and on my way to rescue Aryll...tomorrow if I feel better!


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> I got through the Hyrule Castle...it *was* putting the triangles on the light colored triangles! Killed all the castle guards and on my way to rescue Aryll...tomorrow if I feel better!


You crack me up


----------

